# Turnip prices: 602 [Closed]



## BossMK (May 8, 2020)

Hello!




as the title said above, my turnip prices went on a large spike and are now at 602! if you want to sell please join the queue at:
https://turnip.exchange/island/f068b823
Please be respectful of everyone that comes. I also have kicks over if you want to buy from them. After a while (probably an hour or two) I'll lock it so I can get through those people and will most likely be done for the day. Also PLEASE don't share the dodo code with anyone outside the queue as that will mess it up. Tips appreciated but not necessary. If you want to make multiple trips, please do so before leaving the queue. Thank you!

I currently locked the queue and will only finish those already in it due to irl matters I will have to attend to soon, I hope those who joined were able to get a good price!

Done for the day, thanks to everyone that came! hope you all have a nice day!


----------

